# Cleaning Glass Top Stove



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought I'd do myself a favor & buy a glass top electric stove. I thought it would be so much easier to clean. I was WRONG. Of course I use the recommended glass stove top cleaner, but I have to scrub & scrub my fingers to the bone and still there are a couple little spots that just don't want to come off. I'm probably a little messier than most when I cook so this could be my problem. But still....?

Can anyone recommend something that will save my aching fingers?


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

There is a red scrubby that you can use on glass top stoves, I think Leibman(?) makes it. I found that scrubby helpful. I also had a blade that I would use to carefully remove those stubborn burnt on spots.

I used to spend a lot of time cleaning my glass top stove. I now have a gas stove and I'm not as fussy with it.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Shellmar, I'll be on the lookout for Leibman or Leiberman or any facsimile thereof. I've always preferred a gas stove/oven, but after spending all my money on this one, I'm afraid I'm stuck with it for the duration. It cooks a treat though so I can't complain about that.


----------



## Yvonne (Jan 29, 2003)

My house came with an older glass top stove that had seen better days. Tried everthing to get the top clean. Did an online search and came up with Plastic on one side razor blade used to get paint off windows. I was sceptical but went to work with it and a spray bottle of water-vinegar mix. The top looks like brand new except for a couple of stains.

I much prefer cleaning this top with no drip pans.


----------



## kritter8888 (Jun 8, 2009)

I used to clean houses and we used the glass top cleaner and a razor. Do not use the razor dry you need the lubrication. It worked everytime for us and we cleaned alot of them!


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I do have some single-edge razor blades around here somewhere, I'll give it a go along with the glass top cleaner. I do remember the instructions saying not to use a razor blade, but I imagine as long as it's lubed and I'm careful it's worth a go.


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

professional cleaner here. Use the blade, and always use it wet as mentioned. But be sure to keep it at a 45 degree angle, and keep it sharp. These safety blades are a tremendous help in cleaning, but it is of utmost importance they are used properly to avoid damaging surfaces.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks all for this information. I purchased a glass top stove when I moved here and within 6 months it had permanent burnt on stains around the two burners I use -- they are stupidly outlined with a white 1/2" wide rings which show every stain. Since this is my first glass top, I had no idea what a hassle cleaning that white would be. I've tried everything, but like the OP didn't think I could use razor blades. Will go to work tomorrow on this one.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I feel ya Wanderer! lol I have noticed that the stubborn burnt on flecks eventually will come off after they've been burnt a few more times. I've got a white top also, but so far I'm lucky enough to not have any permanent stains. <knocking wood, crossing fingers-toes-legs-eyes>


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't have a glass stove but vinegar and a razor blade for removing paint or for use on aquarium glass was going to be my recommendation. Always worked for various projects involving aquariums and that time I blacked out some windows with electrical tape which got baked on over 2years. Never have caused a scratch on the glass.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Weiman glass cook top heavy duty cleaner and polish. Its a cream liquid. Spread it thinly across the cook top let it soak for about 5 minutes then use a scrubby to get 90% of the top clean. Then use a sharp razor scraper as mentioned and get the stubborn spots. Buff with a paper towel or cotton cloth. Works very very well on our old 2nd hand glass top


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Ditto the problems. Salesman told me I needed to wax it, but I ran out of the stuff that came with it and it's not in the grocery that I can see. I wonder if car wax would work?


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Never heard of waxing a glass stove top before... Don't think I'd try the car wax either, but maybe a call to the manufacturer would be in order. Let us know what they say!


----------

